# AC 802



## nWo (Jun 13, 2004)

I just got my AC 802 from Big Al's. It didn't really come with much direction so I decided to ask here. This is my first powerhead and I always thought that you place it underwater in the tank. But I don't know if your suppose to get the electric cord wet or not? If you can put it underwater then your piranha's swim on the current at the top of the tank? If anyone could fill me in on this info would be great.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

yes you can put the cord under water, but make sure your p's dont bite it!


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah they are fully submersible :nod:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have an AC 802 also and it is completely submerged. I reinforce the wire with electrical tape incase my P ever gets a retarted notion to take a nip at it.


----------



## MrDub1173 (Aug 19, 2004)

ok I have seen pictures with the power head at the bottom of the tank where is the best place to have it most of the obsticles in my tank are in the middle so should i put it high right, high left, low left, low right, or high mid, or high low? just wondering maybe ill just test it out, sorry to change the post I didnt want to waste space when you guys were already talking about power heads


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

IMO, the best way to reinforced the power cord is to buy a wire holder at home depot or lowes, its a white plastic plastic, its just got a barely enough space to fit the wire through, then cut it to fit. Make sure you scrape the double side tape. 
I had use it over a month now, with ease of mind. Dont use electrical tape, too messy and piranha can easily snip it off.


----------

